# John Deere 335 RIO location help



## bam-it (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello,
I was trying to locate the RIO on my John Deere 335 and can not seem to find it. I was hoping some one could post a picture for me so I can be sure it's adjusted correctly. THANKS,


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you thinking of adjusting it or by-passing it! Safety switches are there for a reason. You need to be real careful, especially if there are small children or pets around.


----------



## bam-it (Jun 14, 2011)

No problem pogobill, I know the the danger. Thanks,


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

On models serial number 70001-, the RIO is incorporated into the PTO/RIP switch. In order to keep blades engaged in reverse you must pull up on the PTO/RIP switch & then go into reverse.


----------



## bam-it (Jun 14, 2011)

I've gotten used to the button lift move. Thanks,


----------

